
Alternative to new MacBook - notacode
http://www.santech.eu/notebook/g49-series?sort=p.price&order=DESC
======
informatimago
Hey I've got a good alternative (for developers, I mean): buy an iMac in top
configuration, and buy a new MacBook. Then use the MacBook to connect to the
iMac via share screen. Best of both! You get the portability of the laptop,
with the performance of the iMac.

